# Installing XP



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Someone asked me to go into more depth about how I install XP. It was because I had a post about Saving Hours Installing XP. So, I gave it some thought, and put down as close to the exact steps I take as I could when I do.

This isn't necessarily the best way; and it certainly isn't the only way. It's just the way I do it. Maybe some of you could post the way you do it. It's all about learning from others, these sites.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Incidentally, I already have SP1 slipstreamed.

I do a complete format by deleting, and then re-creating the partition after I boot up from my installation CD.

After XP installs itself, I immediately install all Windows Critical Updates. I have them saved to another partition, which saves me some time, and also this way, it gives me immediate protection.

Then I disable Hibernation in Display Properties > Screen Saver > Power > Hibernation.

Then I disable System Restore in System Properties > System Restore.

Disabling the above two items will give me the additional space I will need when I make a copy of my installation to a single 700MB CD-R after.

Then I install Drive Image 2000. I defrag. Then I back up what I have down so far in case something goes wrong, I don't want to start all over again.

Then I wanted to install Windows Media Player 9.

The first thing I did was disable Windows File Protection by using the Free Trial Version of LiteXP. I did this because I wanted to completely remove WMP8 first. I find it makes for a much better install of WMP9.

(I know some people believe XPLite can do the job of removing WMP from your XP installation, but it really doesn't. It skips some files, and it deletes a couple that are necessary. Besides, if you've noticed, the program is a little buggy still.)

I did that this way...

First I disabled System File Protection.

I then removed every file related to WMP8 I could find.

I removed all of these files from these locations...

C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player

dlimport.exe
music.bmp 
npdrmv2.dll 
npdrmv2.zip 
npwmsdrm.dll 
setup_wm.exe 
wmplayer.exe 
wmpvis.dll

C:\Windows Media Player\Skins

all ".wmz" files (skins)

C:\WINDOWS\Help

wmplayer.chm

C:\WINDOWS\inf

All wmp*.* .inf and .PNF files:

wmp.inf
wmp.PNF
wmplayer.inf
wmplayer.PNF
wmpocm.inf
wmpocm.PNF

C:\Windows\system32

asfsipc.dll 
blackbox.dll 
CEWMDM.dll

drmclien.dll <<<< ***KEY FILE***

Something interesting with the "drmclien.dll": mplayer2 would not play ".wma" music files ...saying DRMClient.dll is missing. However, it would play ".wav" and ".mp3" files.

mplayer2 would play ".avi" and ".mpeg" and ".mpg" video files, but would not play *.wmv" video files.

So, I put back the "drmclient.dll...and ".wma" music files, and ".wmv" video files would now play using mplayer2.

So, if you want a very light Windows Media Player, remove all the files laid out here except "drmclient.dll" (...and maybe "msdmo.dll"...which you shall see about below highlighted with an explanation).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
drmstor.dll 
drmv2clt.dll 
laprxy.dll 
logagent.exe 
mindex.dll 
mpg4dmod.dll

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
msdmo.dll <<<< **KEY FILE**

DO NOT DELETE "msdmo.dll". WMP9 does not install it, and it needs the one already installed on your system, or else it will not play...anything.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
msisam11.dll
msnetobj.dll 
mspmsp.dll 
msscp.dll 
msuni11.dll 
mswmdm.dll 
wmadmod.dll 
wmadmoe.dll 
wmasf.dll 
wmdmlog.dll 
wmdmps.dll 
wmidx.ocx 
wmnetmgr.dll 
wmp.ocx 
wmpcd.dll 
wmpcore.dll 
wmploc.dll 
wmpshell.dll 
wmpstub.exe 
wmpui.dll 
wmsdmod.dll 
wmsdmoe.dll 
wmstream.dll 
wmvcore.dll 
wmvdmod.dll 
wmvdmoe.dll

Then I unregistered all DLLS I removed from both system32 and C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player.

To help me unregister the DLLS I remove from Program Files and system32, there's a neat little app I use that places in the right-click context menu "Register DLL" and "Unregister DLL". This will show up whenever you right-click on a DLL. I group together all the DLLS, right-click and hit "Unregister". Their entries are removed all at one time from the registry.

You can get it here...
http://www.programmersheaven.com/zo...at633/30729.htm

Now, I install WMP9....and cleanly.

Then I install the Critical Update for WMP9...which I also have saved.

There are some system32 files that belong to WMP8 that are not needed by WMP9. And also a some of the files I remove in C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player do not get re-installed with WMP9...because they belong solely to WMP8.

These files were originally in system32 for WMP8, but WMP9 did not install.

asfsipc.dll 
mindex.dll 
msisam11.dll 
msuni11.dll 
wmidx.ocx 
wmpstub.exe 
wmsdmoe.dll 
wmstream.dll 
wmvdmoe.dll

Here is a batch file I made to remove the system32 files, at least. The others you will have to remove manually. (I will also try to attach it for you at the bottom of this post. If that doesn't work, you can download it at Jan's: 
http://www.graphixanstuff.com/Forum/index.php?act=ST&f=9&t=111)

This batch file I'm going to give you will backup the system32 files listed above as it removes them from system32. They will be place on C:\ in a backup folder, named simply backup folder. Inside that folder will be a subfolder named WINDOWS. Inside the WINDOWS folder will be a subfolder named system32. Here you will see your backup files.

I did it this way so you will always know where they belong should you want to put them back.

(You will have to remove the individual files outside of the system32 directory manually, as I do not have a batch file made for them.)

Just copy and paste this to Notepad and save it as RemoveWMP8.bat.

IF NOT EXIST "c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32" md c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\asfsipc.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\blackbox.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\CEWMDM.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\drmstor.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\drmv2clt.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\laprxy.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\logagent.exe c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\mindex.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg4dmod.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msisam11.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msnetobj.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\mspmsp.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msscp.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msuni11.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\mswmdm.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmadmod.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmadmoe.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmasf.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmlog.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmps.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmidx.ocx c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmnetmgr.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.ocx c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpcd.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpcore.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmploc.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpstub.exe c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpui.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmod.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmoe.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmstream.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvcore.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmod.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmoe.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\

Then I install DirectX 9. I also have its installation file saved on another partition.

I defrag, and backup again using Drive Image 2000.

Once everything I've done to this point is backed up this last time. I install Nero, and burn the image to a 700MB CD-R. And then I never have to do all that again!

I now have most of the work installing XP done, and saved forever. And most importantly, to me, I never have to do it again.


----------



## SplashChris (May 14, 2003)

Bold,
Thank you for taking the time to share this information with everyone. I've seen several of your detailed posts on this and other forurms. I have learned so much, I can't thank you enough.

Chris


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

SplashChris said:


> Bold,
> Thank you for taking the time to share this information with everyone. I've seen several of your detailed posts on this and other forurms. I have learned so much, I can't thank you enough.
> 
> Chris


You know, SplashChris, if nobody ever thanks me again, or notices the time and effort I put into some of my posts, what you just said is all I'll ever need to hear.

You're very welcome.


----------



## Sooky 47 (Nov 6, 2001)

How do you disable System File Protection ?
Thanks, 
Lu

ps. yes, your effort and details are thumbs up! 
:up:


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Sooky, the very simplest way to disable Windows File Protection is by using the Free Trial Version of XPlite.

You can get it here. 
http://www.litepc.com/xppreview.html

Just download the Preview Version at the upper right corner of the page.

It's so simple to use. Just copy the .exe file from it's zip folder to your Desktop. No installation necessary.

Oh, I find the program a bit buggy on somethings, so I only use it to disable System File Protection.


----------



## BlondeMoment (May 2, 2004)

Hi, I have a question about something in your instructions:



> After XP installs itself, I immediately install all Windows Critical Updates. I have them saved to another partition, which saves me some time, and also this way, it gives me immediate protection.


*How do you save all of your Windows Critical Updates onto another partition? * (Sorry, dumb question). Whenever I go to www.windowsupdate.com, it automatically downloads & installs the updates, so I don't know where the actual files are on my cmpt. (hope that made sense).

Thanks for your help! 
Alison


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi, BlondeMoment. Here's how I do it; however this is another way that some people do it, and this is going to the part of the Windows Update site that allows you to download and save them. I don't have the site link for you, though, but somebody here I'm sure will have.

I don't like using that method myself, because it never seems to list all the Critical Updates my installation needs. For example, it shows me only eleven possible Critical Updates for XP Home SP1, when I can actually see 22 Critical Updates from the regular Windows Update site.

Anyway, this is how I do it...


Select all the updates you want installed. Then begin their download.

There are two steps to downloading updates from the Windows Update site. One, the downloading itself; and, two, their installation.

Start the downloads, and watch the meter. 

Now, just as the downloading completes, and just as they begin their installation, open this directory: C:\WUTemp. Here you will see all the updates that are being installed.

Make a new folder somewhere on your Desktop. 

Then, highlight all the updates you see in C:\WUTemp, and then copy and paste them to this new folder. 

There you go. You have your own personalized Windows Update folder to keep.

Important: This has to be done just after Windows finishes downloading the updates, and just as it begins their installation. Because they will disappear from the WUTemp directory just as soon as they are installed. 

So watch for when the meter changes from "downloading" to "installing". Do it then.


----------



## SplashChris (May 14, 2003)

Bold,
This is pricelessly the reason I look through all your posts first when Im trying to figure out how to do something. Your generosity of time and patience gives people like me the confidence to try things I otherwise would never do, i.e. simplify and reduce the bloat in my system. 

Ive got a 2-year-old 1.8 GHz PC, and was intending to buy a new one since it appears to have tired out on me. Instead, Ive been working on implementing many of your tweaks and tips. Now, if I didnt know better, Id swear this clunker was a new computer! Everything runs faster, and XP loads quicker. Best of all, the computer seems so much more stable. 

You saved me a bundle and taught me a lot. Again, I offer my genuine thanks and hope to someday repay the kindness.

Chris


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris, I can't tell you how good you make me feel. You really go out of your way to thank a person. I really appreciate it.

This is for you. I have most of my Tips and Tweaks posted here. You'll see a separate post for each Tip or Tweak. That way you don't have to scroll through a really long thread.

http://www.graphixanstuff.com/Forum/index.php?showforum=9


----------

